# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  FTQ formula in Excel

## alidemir1402

Dear all;
I have sent a demand to Microsoft for FTQ calculation in Excel Function items.
Meanwhile ftq mean is First Time Quality...

My demand is;
=ftq(rejected part;good part)
for example
=ftq(10;90)
FTQ 100.000 ppm
10+90=100 - 10/100=0.1 - 0.1*1.000.000= 100.000
I am sure this Function will be help to automotive industry which are working in quality department... 
What is your comments? Can they add this formula in functions? I need your support for this update... :D

Thanks

Ali....

----------


## adhawan06

Hi Ali,

This does not seems to be a question as this is something like you are looking to have advises and I personally think that it should be moved to Tips & Tutorial Sub-Forum or may be some other sub-forum. 


Thanks,
Anil Dhawan

----------


## FDibbins

If the formula is that simple, why bother to make it an in-built function?  Seems pretty redundant to me

edit:  I have moved this to the water cooler.  It is not an excel help/question

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Ali and welcome to the forum,

Excel has the feature of building your own custom functions in VBA.  I think you can build this one yourself.  See:
http://www.fontstuff.com/vba/vbatut01.htm

----------


## adhawan06

Agreed with *Ford* & *Marvin*.

As we have many such options available where we can customize such functions by our own, I think we can build as per our requirement too.  :Smilie: 

Also, thanks to Mods/Admin who helped moving this thread here in "Water Cooler"


Regards,
Anil Dhawan

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Ali..

See if this function does what you want.  



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


We call these User Defined Functions or UDFs.

----------


## alidemir1402

Thanks for all helps...

----------

